
Fathers Seek Advertising That Does Not Ridicule - iProject
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/24/business/fathers-seek-advertising-that-does-not-ridicule.html?ref=technology&_r=0
======
cafard
I know a great way to avoid all those TV shows depicting sad-sack dads: get
rid of your TV.

